# Busy



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I really like 5 bros. They give us work 20k a month. The only thing is floating out 45 days for pay. Im am a little worried though. I have 1 grass cut for April lol going to need a few more. Hows things going your way.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Stopped... Couple of "RUSH" inspections..


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I work just for the brothers...we get checks every two weeks...
U should too soon, just gotta take a bit....dont count on 20k a month
fot too long thats for sure. They pay awesome for mowing too, getting 
80.00 for lawn that take 40 min. and thats doing a good job by myself.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

5 Bro's have always paid well...it is all their administrative crap that makes them a tough company do deal with.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> 5 Bro's have always paid well...it is all their administrative crap that makes them a tough company do deal with.....






They have to keep one or two people happy so that they get good reviews. 




You got that right Cleanup. Utter insanity reigns when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems like Five Brothers is the only company that tries doing things right and not just about profit. Hope they realize this and don't change too much.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Seems like Five Brothers is the only company that tries doing things right and not just about profit. Hope they realize this and don't change too much.


ya but they were alot better in the past! There now competitive grass prices,cost estimators,ect


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> Well I really like 5 bros. They give us work 20k a month. The only thing is floating out 45 days for pay. Im am a little worried though. I have 1 grass cut for April lol going to need a few more. Hows things going your way.


I am a little worried as well, I have received a couple of initial grass cut orders and we still have 36" of snow cover on top of the grass. Seems asinine to me, but what isn't in this industry. 

I don't mind uploading the 5 B's grass orders but other work involves WAY too much uploading time not to mention BS emails/calls etc....

I would recommend diversifying (don't put all of your eggs in 5 bros basket) From what I have seen their contractor turnover rate is high.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

This 5 Bros must be a new company? These comments sure dont reflect the 5 Brothers I knew.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Like I said..........





BPWY said:


> They have to keep one or two people happy so that they get good reviews.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

MNP&P said:


> I am a little worried as well, I have received a couple of initial grass cut orders and we still have 36" of snow cover on top of the grass. Seems asinine to me, but what isn't in this industry.
> 
> I don't mind uploading the 5 B's grass orders but other work involves WAY too much uploading time not to mention BS emails/calls etc....
> 
> I would recommend diversifying (don't put all of your eggs in 5 bros basket) From what I have seen their contractor turnover rate is high.


They don't send people out to check the conditions before assigning grass cuts, they auto generate when the season starts, go take some pictures and invoice a trip charge.


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

O trust me. Most of my eggs are not in one basket. I do mostly residential roofing and siding. I am using five bros to fill in here and there. And I am not at all happy with their grass. I was wanting to open a grass division but I have 1 grass cut order and that is all. And it pays crap (32.00) so ill stick with the high paying insurance work. I was going to use another company but the rep was a dick (expected me to drive in 18" of snow to do an initial grass cut WTF and when I told him there was 18" of snow he still insisted I complete the job in 3 days) so I told them to f+++ off pretty fast.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> O trust me. Most of my eggs are not in one basket. I do mostly residential roofing and siding. I am using five bros to fill in here and there. And I am not at all happy with their grass. I was wanting to open a grass division but I have 1 grass cut order and that is all. And it pays crap (32.00) so ill stick with the high paying insurance work. I was going to use another company but the rep was a dick (expected me to drive in 18" of snow to do an initial grass cut WTF and when I told him there was 18" of snow he still insisted I complete the job in 3 days) so I told them to f+++ off pretty fast.


“Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.” 
― Albert Einstein


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Seems like Five Brothers is the only company that tries doing things right and not just about profit. Hope they realize this and don't change too much.


Tries doing things right??? Give me a break. I spent 2 and a half years with them and they finally got rid of me because I would not give them a second bid to remove moldy sheetrock floor to ceiling on a 1400 square foot basement without doing proper remediation. They sent me the verbage from the first bid and wanted me to bid exactly like the first. Which was basically remove the drywall and sweep up. no way will I stick my neck on the line doing work that does not meat industry standards!!


----------

